# Evan Liu - Clock WRs - 4.80 single, 5.94 average



## EMI (Apr 4, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=871&cat=7&rnd=1

Hasn't been posted yet I guess. Congrats, another two milestones surpassed


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 4, 2015)

Woah, nice job! It's pretty awesome to break both of those barriers at the same time.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Berd (Apr 4, 2015)

Gj!


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 4, 2015)

**** you.

(gj)


----------



## TDM (Apr 4, 2015)

Congrats! That's... fast. Very fast.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 4, 2015)

Awesome! GJ Evan!


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 4, 2015)

Well done Evan.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 4, 2015)

Awesome Evan!


----------



## Myachii (Apr 4, 2015)

Video??

Great job, broke the 5 barrier


----------



## Sajwo (Apr 4, 2015)

*[WRs] Evan Liu 5.94 Clock average/4.80 single*

6.34, 5.84	, (7.66), 5.63, (4.80) = 5.94


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 4, 2015)

Never thought clock would get this fast.


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 4, 2015)

That's unreal. Congratulations Evan!


----------



## cashis (Apr 4, 2015)

Neet


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 4, 2015)

nice! the 5 second solve is finally done! 3x3 next


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 4, 2015)

About freakin' time 

Awesome average, very well done!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 4, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Ollie (Apr 4, 2015)

Redonkulous! Congrats Evan


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 4, 2015)

Congrats Evan!!! Keep pushing the limits.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 4, 2015)

Awesome and well-deserved!


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Apr 4, 2015)

GJ! GJ! GJ!


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 4, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 4, 2015)

Edward4 said:


> Was this official at a competition?



ya


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 4, 2015)

GJ Evan! Congratulations!



Edward4 said:


> Was this official at a competition?



nawlol


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 4, 2015)

GJ!!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 4, 2015)

I really need to get a clock so I can know just how fast this really is


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 4, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> I really need to get a clock so I can know just how fast this really is



It's rather speedy


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 4, 2015)

I find it interesting that the same thing that happened with mega now happened with clock. Three-year-old record gets broken, then within months it gets smashed again.


----------



## Sessinator (Apr 5, 2015)

Sub-5, crazy. Breaking single AND average. Congrats Evan!


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow! Amazing sub5! Gj


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 5, 2015)

These records are absolutely amazing and totally deserved.

Now the only question is... will there be a video? Not too hopeful since I know Evan doesn't record his own solves, but hopefully something surfaces!


----------



## TMOY (Apr 5, 2015)

Such a video would be nice because of the two symbolic barriers being broken, but clock vids are generally not very useful to other cubers.

Congrats to Evan anyway.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 5, 2015)

TMOY said:


> Such a video would be nice because of the two symbolic barriers being broken, but clock vids are generally not very useful to other cubers.
> 
> Congrats to Evan anyway.



Over the shoulder/gopro angle ones are pretty good (ie when you can actually see the clocks moving), otherwise you're right, yeah, all you can see is rough turn speed and what time the rotation happened


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm really impressed with the amount of podiums he got. 

I have a feeling it might end up on YouKu, I'll probably check on there.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just noticed also - thanks to his pyra single and 6/6 MBLD, Evan is pretty securely up to 3rd in sum of single ranks now


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 7, 2015)

Yay, results are finally posted!

Thanks everyone! I am extremely happy with becoming the first to break the sub5/sub6 barriers officially, especially since Yunho could very well do the same at his competition on Saturday. 



Kit Clement said:


> These records are absolutely amazing and totally deserved.
> 
> Now the only question is... will there be a video? Not too hopeful since I know Evan doesn't record his own solves, but hopefully something surfaces!


I don't think there's any videos (since you weren't there to ninja film me ), only lots of pictures of the 4.80 after it happened. I did all these solves at a station without a display, so people may not have noticed me in time, though Ming Zheng had a great idea to temporarily plug in the timer to a display for better photos of the 4.80 (in case any of you see said pictures).

Also, scrambles! Just an edge-center lucky case on both sides for the 4.80 - exactly the kind of scramble I like.


----------



## proof (Apr 10, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> Yay, results are finally posted!
> 
> Thanks everyone! I am extremely happy with becoming the first to break the sub5/sub6 barriers officially, especially since Yunho could very well do the same at his competition on Saturday.
> 
> ...



I just witnessed the full process of the last solve 4.80, standing near Evan during right there. And I can't help shouting out after he stopped the timer. Those attracted persons surrounded us quickly, which makes me think of this idea


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 10, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> Also, scrambles! Just an edge-center lucky case on both sides for the 4.80 - exactly the kind of scramble I like.



Don't we all? 

6.58, 6.50, (6.74), (5.70), 6.34 = 6.47
notevensubER... >.>

congratulations once again ^^


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 10, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> Don't we all?
> 
> 6.58, 6.50, (6.74), (5.70), 6.34 = 6.47
> notevensubER... >.>
> ...


Haha, I kind of meant to imply that I prefer those over scrambles that seem objectively luckier, specifically those with an edge-center-edge triad formed, or an edge-center pair and another edge-edge pair on the same side formed. I think they flow better for me, or I'm simply less expecting of a good time and am able to just solve. Thanks again.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 10, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> Haha, I kind of meant to imply that I prefer those over scrambles that seem objectively luckier, specifically those with an edge-center-edge triad formed, or an edge-center pair and another edge-edge pair on the same side formed. I think they flow better for me, or I'm simply less expecting of a good time and am able to just solve. Thanks again.


Haha, fair enough. I just realised that was the case on my NR single scramble too  (i got another edge-edge lucky case later in the solve however)


----------



## bcube (Apr 11, 2015)

What clock brand was used?


----------



## Berd (Apr 11, 2015)

bcube said:


> What clock brand was used?


I'm gonna go with Rubik's haha.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 11, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> Yunho could very well do the same at his competition on Saturday.


Glad I was wrong. 
http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/899/events/7/rounds/1/results


bcube said:


> What clock brand was used?


LingAo clock with pins (and inserts) from a Rubik's brand.


----------

